# Tips for Using the Hemmer Foot?



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

While sewing an apron, I tried and tried to use the Hemmer foot on my Featherweight 221. Not much luck at all! Does anyone have any tips? I tried pressing a couple of inches of the hem, already folded, but I had a lot of trouble getting started with the foot, and keeping the stitching on the hem.

The foot looks like this:











On a positive note, I did learn to use the ruffler attachment!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

The hemmer -
I have 2mm 4mm and 6mm. They correspond to the thickness of the fabric I'm using.

I have to fold the fabric up about 1/4 inch and nudge it thru the curly-q (folding over mechanism) at the start and watch how much width of fabric I feed it as it sews.

If you have the 2mm - it will have great difficulity on something like a broadcloth, it's more like chiffon. Flannel I use the 6mm.

And rufflers are great fun. Lots of people don't know how to use them. I've worn out a few over the years.

Angie


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=192667

click on the link, scroll down.. the video shows how to use it.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

http://www.sleepingbaby.net/jan/Baby/hemming.html

http://www.sewnews.com/library/sewnews/library/aatech0803.htm

http://www.singerco.com/pdf/Rolled_Hem.pdf


----------



## Metagirrl (Oct 8, 2006)

Wow, thanks for all of those links! I'll check them out. I intend to practice some more!


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

I don't know if any of the posted links have this tip, but first I put 4 - 6 threads through the edge of the fabric that is to feed through the foot. I can then work the threads and finally the edge of the fabric through the foot and be ready to sew.

As I sew, I keep the fabric edge that is to feed through the foot just *slightly* curled over the top of the foot, using the mark on it for alignment. It will then feed pretty evenly.

If you need to hem over seams, trim them to a point from the inside of the allowance to the edge to make them easier to turn when passed through the foot.


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

Not sure about the links info either, but this is what I do.

Fold slightly at the very edge, and without placing the fabric in the foot, needle down, and pick up the bobbin thread. Pull both threads back a few inches, using them like a 'handle'. Use the thread handle to help start and feed the first inch or so through the foot. Usually, getting it started is the issue.


----------

